# CC bands



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

Why do the Cubans use so much friggin glue on their bands?

I can't count the number of times that I damaged the wrapper trying to get one off.

Just happened this morning with a VR Famosos which got damaged right on a seam, so it started peeling badly in 2 directions. 

Fortunately I was wise enough after so many damaged wrappers to pick up a couple bottles of Cigar glue.

Has saved many a cc in the last 6 months. 
Need to order some more as my last bottle is getting low since they are so tiny.

Really be nice if the bottles were bigger, the tiny little ones I'm finding available just go so quickly. 

Nc's dont seem to have this problem at all. They all come off easily from the seam on the band with no damage. 

Really drives me nuts with cc's. 

Also, if anyone has a lead on larger bottles of glue, I would greatly appreciate a heads up. 

Haven't found anything bigger than 15ml so far, which is more than twice the size of most of what's available, but still fairly small. 

Ok, rant complete,lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Don't remove the band till you are down to the last third.
The heat and moisture loosen the glue.
If that fails a toothpick works great.
You simply slide it under the band and lift up.
It splits the band in half no damage.


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Don't remove the band till you are down to the last third.
> The heat and moisture loosen the glue.
> If that fails a toothpick works great.
> You simply slide it under the band and lift up.
> It splits the band in half no damage.


Thanks for the tips. 

Not really sure why I even bother removing the band as I rarely smoke a Cigar down to where the band is anyway. 

Somehow just became a habit to remove them before smoking 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

If you do down to 60-62 the bands usually slide right off. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Thanks for the tips.
> 
> Not really sure why I even bother removing the band as I rarely smoke a Cigar down to where the band is anyway.
> 
> ...


I never have that problem.
I nub every Cuban i smoke.
Like Kentucky fried chicken
It's Finger lickin Good!


----------

